# Britemax Sale 30% OFF while stocks last...



## Johnnyopolis

That's right you read it correctly, 30% OFF Britemax while stocks last.

To get the deal you simply need to have Britemax products in your cart and use the code BRITE30 OR you can use the following link and the discount will come off automatically at the cart.

https://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/discount/BRITE30redirect=%2Fcollections%2Fbritemax

We are clearing a couple of our brands to make way for some new announcements over the next few weeks.


----------

